

Brendan Eich steps down as Mozilla CEO - mercutio2
http://blog.mozilla.org/press/2014/04/brendan-eich-steps-down-as-mozilla-ceo/

======
mercutio2
It would be nice if HN detected URLs whose difference was only https vs http.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7525198](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7525198)

------
ColinWright
The rise and fall of Brendan Eich at Mozilla, as seen on Hacker News:

[http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/Eich.html](http://www.solipsys.co.uk/new/Eich.html)

Submitted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7530400](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7530400)

No discussion ...

